# Welding projects



## deadmoose

I have seen some of your projects. And must say, wow!

Anybody have small projects that were "well worth the effort"?

New to welding (less shop in 8th grade), my latest project is a rack basket for my ATV. I would love a side by side. Every time I think of one, I remind myself my ATV is PD off, works great, and paid for itself years ago. I am making it a Biltmore functional. I hope.


----------



## deadmoose




----------



## BWfarms

I imagine all projects start "SMALL". Nice basket, brake clean it and then spray with black engine paint.


----------



## glasswrongsize

Looks good Moose. Before long you'll be able to weld a corn cob to a concrete wall with that Hobart!! 

73, Mark


----------



## deadmoose

glasswrongsize said:


> Looks good Moose. Before long you'll be able to weld a corn cob to a concrete wall with that Hobart!!
> 73, Mark


As long as the joint is square...


----------



## somedevildawg

I never could do square always a pregnant guppy . ....

I like the Yeti not being far from the work zone.....gotta keep your priorities about ya! Nice job moose....


----------



## slvr98svt

Dang Moose I really like that basket. Way better idea than my wooden box on my wolverine. I think I am going to have to ste"e"l that idea!

What are the dimensions if you don't mind me asking? And do you just have it hanging on the top rail of the rack with the piece of angle or do you have it attached down below some how?


----------



## deadmoose

You are correct on the angle. I haven't decided exactly how I will fasten as of yet. I think for now I will put a couple of u bolts through angle around the rack and go from there.

Overall dim it is appx 36*12*16. Slightly narrower than rack. But I had a 12' chunk of 3/4" tube that I used all of. I used what I had laying around.

Wolverine racks just are not farmer friendly...


----------



## Swv.farmer

Keep up the good work.looks nice.be for long you will be saying the only thing I can't weld is the crack of dawn and a broken heart.


----------



## glasswrongsize

deadmoose said:


> I have seen some of your projects. And must say, wow!


You don't hafta say "wow" with my projects. I'm more of a cobbler and my welds look like a monkey flung snot at it was a plastic spoon....but it's serviceable 

Needed to be able to run weights on the Farmall 460 to be able to hold ALL of that raw hosspressure 

















That oughtta keep the front tires on the ground where they'll do some good when I holler gee or haw!

73, Mark


----------



## slvr98svt

Added a little hay catcher under my shademobile/extra feeder for when I move them on the pasture. Try to keep a little dry hay in there for when the grass is really good! Need to add a couple braces and finish weld it but other than that think it's ready for spring to get here already.


----------



## broadriverhay

Nice Short hair


----------



## Vol

broadriverhay said:


> Nice Short hair


I agree! Looks to be a mallard head?

Regards, Mike


----------



## slvr98svt

Thanks, he's not used to his potential. Life got in the way so he is spends his days chasing birds in the fields and keeping watch over the cows.


----------



## Vol

Great looking shorthair! They are a ball of energy.

Regards, Mike


----------



## slowzuki

No pics but my last bunch of welding jobs have not been fun. Rusted exhaust on car, rocker panels on a car. I don't like welding rusty stuff with a mig.

Upcoming jobs, rusty springtooth harrow broke off its toolbar and building up a plunger where the wrist pin got loose and smashed an oval shape.


----------



## deadmoose

I needed a new dust pan for my garage. Looked at them today @ Fleet Farm. Decided not today. After coming home I realized that would be a cheap, easy after work project. Ready for paint when the primer dries.


----------



## RuttedField

I weld missile silos for US Navy Destroyers, but atlas I don't have the welding equipment we have at work on the farm. I wish I did, a glance of Homemade Implements on Youtube and the build list gets long. As a welder/machinist by trade, there is not a lot that could not be built, however having the time is another matter.


----------



## deadmoose

I am trying to organize my garage much better. Limited space and poor organizational skills had me move my netwrap too many times already. I started my new solution on Sunday. Paint is nice and dry today. No more man handling my net until its time to use it.


----------



## mlappin

Just a few little projects that have a huge payback, anytime I have an auger hopper in the shop, it gets clean out doors of some kind added, drastically increases the life of the hopper and the lower bearing if water can never stand in it.

A picture of the clean out slide door in the bottom of an overhead auger that the upright drops into then it runs up into the dryer.

And I never would of guessed, but it needs fastened shut or the action of the corn moving past the door, will open it just enough to require a bit of shoveling in the morning.










Picture of the clean out doors in the lower dry corn take away auger under the dryer. A few pieces of 1/4x1/2" strap for the slides and a few pieces of ten gauge for the doors, bottom and back is stainless steel from the first time I rebuilt it and added the doors.










Another easy one for far far less than GSI wanted for a sampling door. No need to ever get any finger any where near an auger flight when sampling corn out of the dryer, this was built in the shop then bolted on with bands.










Lastly, a little more major project, but an easy solution on what to do when the new dryer is too tall for the existing upright auger out of the wet bin, also allowed us to move the dryer farther away making for easier cleanup between it and the 30' wet bin. It's driven off the existing top auger in the dryer so no need for an extra motor, wiring, or motor starter. The chain is stainless with a homemade spring loaded idler so no maintenance other greasing once a year.


----------



## swmnhay

deadmoose said:


> I am trying to organize my garage much better. Limited space and poor organizational skills had me move my netwrap too many times already. I started my new solution on Sunday. Paint is nice and dry today. No more man handling my net until its time to use it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20160503_200746.jpg


Nice looking Netwrap!


----------



## deadmoose

swmnhay said:


> Nice looking Netwrap!


I picked it up from a guy in a hotel parking lot.


----------



## mlappin

Fought the springs/split pins on our breakaway boom sections ever since we've owned it, stupid split pins would bust when the flat washer got deformed from the spring getting cockeyed, not exactly a fun thing to deal with when you should be spraying.

Picture of one of many washers it's ate up.










Took a scrap piece of 1/4" that was a cutout from a 2 1/2" hole saw, bored a 3/4" hole in it, then welded that piece halfway down a piece of 2 1/2" exhaust pipe one inch long. Now instead of a split pin we placed a grade five bolt in with the head and threads cut off and the exhaust pipe acts as both a keeper for the bolt and keeps the spring centered so it doesn't cock and cause the breakaway to not drop all the way back down in the track. Also takes much less spring pressure now to keep it locked since it's pushing squarely on the bottom assembly instead of cock eyed. Took maybe five minutes for each one.


----------



## PaulN

Most of my welding is repair jobs, but every now and then I'll do a "build from scratch project". This feeder is used every day, the year around. I built it 8 years ago from mostly recycled materials. The only new steel is the 1.5" square tubing around the top. The floor is home sawed oak. My total out of pocket cost was $600. The only reason it says Allis Chalmers on the side is to irritate my neighbors. Or maybe it's because I have 4 orange tractors.


----------



## Vol

PaulN said:


> The only reason it says Allis Chalmers on the side is to irritate my neighbors. Or maybe it's because I have 4 orange tractors.


Perfectly acceptable reason.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Farmineer95

Your cows have taste.

I built a bale spear for the skid steers that has the tines 2 feet ahead of the mount plate. 3 spears for big squares. Has a "push bar" so you can bounce 2 stacked through the field and not lose one. My dad thought we didn't need it, we already have spears that clip onto the buckets. Funny thing is now he's the one that always has them and won't give them up. Guess a need to build a better mouse trap...


----------



## glasswrongsize

Here is a little fabricobbling that I threw together a couple days ago. It is a root cutter.

Part of the reason I posted it, I know how it is interesting to watch/learn how others in other areas deal with different hurdles of farming. Here, there a lot of trees and some of my fields are completely surrounded by big trees (except for a spot to enter the field of course) and the tree roots extend out (quite a significant distance) into the fields and sap the field of nutrients and moisture. A remedy for that is to run a root cutter around the edge of the field and shear the root every few years. It makes an IMMEDIATE difference.

No one around here (that I know of) owns one except the ASCS office. There are two problems with that and one of the problems is the fact that it is tore up and has been in that state of disrepair for 3+ years. The other problem....

Anyway, picked up the cable plow and the 3pt quick hitch from local jockey for less than $100. Had to do a little fabricobbling (no new steel; all scrap that was laying about).

I was able to test it out, but it was an unfair trial as it rained that day and was still raining as we tried it and we used the tractor with backhoe-style tires which are not suitable for pulling too much traction-wise.

It will go in the ground @27"

















































I am not the guy that wastes a lot of money or time on grinder wheels and paint -_- . I prolly had it stuck in the ground before the welds were cool. 

I can't fathom more than an inch or so of topsoil, dealing with rocks or baling after dew sets; I've been in areas where a woodpecker would have to pack a sack lunch to fly over and some of y'all prolly never considered tree roots being more of a fertility/crop thief than deer and hoppers.

Mark

PS... I took some pictures of the hayfield tonite and you can see the where the tree roots extend to; I also took a picture of me standing in each area and , where the roots are,(about 50-75' worth from the edge of the field) the growth was shorter than my work boots and just a few feet farther, it was over my knees.

That leads us to the problem with the pictures... it's Sunday and I don't do anything on Sunday; I had shorts on and you CAN'T tell whether those are MY legs or if I'm riding a chicken. :huh:


----------



## slowzuki

I found out how far the roots go when I pushed over some trees when clearing a rock pile. The ends of the roots sent up new leaders in the field year after the tree came down.


----------



## somedevildawg

And if youse to put some thhn in that cable chute you could emit high frequency radio waves that would deter all warm blooded animals  further more, you could make that the boundary line for the new autonmous tractors, you know the ones that don't use GPS  
Could attach a swivel and pull a piece of PVC behind it  we don't need to be none too deep here...
I like multifunction tools.......
Nice use of an old cable plow......


----------



## r82230

How much to rent it? (does it include free shipping, like Amazoo too). 

Larry


----------



## woodland

Latest project here has been in the works for a year and a half. At that time a good friend who is a great graphic designer came up with a logo for us and we put decals on the trucks and got a sign made up for the driveway. This sign lived behind a couch in our living room until a week ago when I started piecing together what I was going to hang it from. I kept it a surprise what I was building (even the design) from my wife until I needed her help to bend the pipe in the press. Total costs not including the sign was $50 for two gallons of paint and $100 for cedar mulch. Everything else was just laying around the yard.








Cutting kernels out of old air drill opener discs.








Painting up the old plow.








Getting the sign anchored. Missed getting a pic of before it got painted.








Everything in place and the crew who helped us put cedar mulch around the plow.

It took a few late nights after haying and dealing with cows but I scored some major brownie points with the Mrs so it's all worth it. ???? Her dad was out today and was asking about my "plans" or "sketches" and it drives him nuts when I tell him there's none. I hardly use a tape measure whereas he's plotting his projects out on graph paper to scale. We like to poke each other often????


----------



## SCtrailrider

Not really a project but I build these everyday....

















A few beads by hand.....


----------



## woodland

SCtrailrider said:


> Not really a project but I build these everyday....
> 
> 015.JPG
> 
> 011.JPG
> 
> A few beads by hand.....
> 
> 008.JPG


Those are some pretty snazzy looking beads there????

What size of wire and type of gas do you use for that? We use .035 with carbon dioxide usually but are normally dealing with more rust than shiny new steel. I imagine your welder is a little bigger than our Lincoln though ????


----------



## SCtrailrider

.045 hard wire, e80 grade, 90/10 gas, 350volts & 450in per min wire speed.... it's a really hot weld on the verge of spray transfer.... all multipass beads and every weld gets tested.. and it doesn't pay very well but it's a job LOL....


----------



## somedevildawg

What's that first pic of? Looks like some sort of chute.....and what are you doing to those booms? Is the attachment what you're working on.....looks like you have a few to do.


----------



## somedevildawg

Nice looking sign woodland and a better lookin "crew"......


----------



## SCtrailrider

somedevildawg said:


> What's that first pic of? Looks like some sort of chute.....and what are you doing to those booms? Is the attachment what you're working on.....looks like you have a few to do.


Me and one young guy build 50 & 60' boom & arms from scratch.

The first pic is one I made that shows where to weld the small parts, I'm making a build book so new guys can see what to do without me telling them every time...

They import all the other boom & arm sets and I build the big ones in house...

This is another pic of the same boom fitting cly brackets









This is a piece in the rotator getting small parts added...


----------



## SCtrailrider

And that's NOT me in the pic, I'm way older than that .... matter of fact I'm twice as old as the oldest welder in the place LOL...


----------



## Farmineer95

I finally added the pin and receiver holder to the push plate. I made up the push plate thinking it might get used in fall for putting equipment away. Turns out we use it everytime we have hay loaded. It always is at day's end by the time its loaded. We use the plate on the skidsteer to back the loades into the shed. If you have been thinking about one, put it pn your winter project list.


----------



## mlappin

SCtrailrider said:


> And that's NOT me in the pic, I'm way older than that .... matter of fact I'm twice as old as the oldest welder in the place LOL...


Somebody messed with your stuff while you weren't looking and converted it to metric&#8230;.


----------



## mlappin

Finally got around to build the stand for my press brake/shear/roller.

Trailer by Marty Lappin, on Flickr

Trailer by Marty Lappin, on Flickr

Trailer by Marty Lappin, on Flickr


----------



## RuttedField

My latest build was a feller-buncher for my Wallenstein Log Trailer. It uses the existing grapple, hydraulics, then a Husqvarna 562 chainsaw as the sawhead. It cannot handle big stuff, but it is part 1 of my 2 build process of making my firewood 100% mechanized.


----------



## RuttedField

This is my attempt at redesigning an axe.

Mine has an off-set head which has been done before, but also a hinge welded to it with a spring.

As the axe srikes the wood, it being off-set, causes the axe to twist. But being on a spring, it also causes the axe head to flip outward, causing the wood to seperate further then just the blade width. The spring returns the axe to verticle for the next strike.

It works well enough, I suppose, but really...how bad is the traditional axe?


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Moose, just looking at your ATV back at the start of this topic! Was gonna suggest that you might want to put a more substantial snow plow on your to do list!    :lol:


----------



## carcajou

Building a lean to on the shop for storing steel under. I used steel trusses so it can be free standing and easy to add iron racks and chain/boomer racks.


----------



## broadriverhay

My latest build.


----------



## somedevildawg

That's a helluva root rake......


----------



## broadriverhay

Well if you think about it , one tooth could see all the force at times.


----------



## RuttedField

broadriverhay said:


> My latest build.


Nice root rake!! How does it work, or have you had a chance to try it yet?


----------



## broadriverhay

Haven’t tried it yet. I need pontoons on the bulldozer now. It has rained here every week for at least a month.


----------



## SCtrailrider

I have a place you can try it out LOL...


----------



## RuttedField

broadriverhay said:


> Haven't tried it yet. I need pontoons on the bulldozer now. It has rained here every week for at least a month.


Oh heck, stumps come out easier when the soil is saturated! (LOL)


----------



## broadriverhay

If it keeps raining they will float out.


----------



## broadriverhay

Got to try out the root rake this past weekend. I did a rough pass over about 4 acres . I did a great job. Things are still very wet here but this was the driest it has been in months.


----------

